# passer à la casserole



## Kathryn Walton Ward

*Moderator Note: several threads have been merged to create this one. 

*Hello! 
Does anyone have an idea as to how  "passer à la casserole" (in the sense "getting shagged") could be translated in English. I'm still working on my theater play and the problem is that in the following dialog there is a play on words in reference to "passer à la casserole", so idealy, I need an expression that has some cooking connotation.
The exact sentence is : "Avec toi au moins je n'ai pas peur de passer à la casserole".
Followed by: "Non, mais je boufferai bien du curé". *[Thread split: to read the discussion about 'bouffer du curé,' click **here**]*

Thank you very much in advance,

Kathryn


----------



## pyan

The only synonym I can think of for "getting shagged" which could have vague food associations is "getting stuffed".


----------



## Sallyb36

Or being porked, but it is quite vulgar.


----------



## Kathryn Walton Ward

Thank your for those suggestions. In French "passer à la casserole" isn't very elegant but it isn't downright vulgar. Never heard of getting porked! But for the time being it is the only one that has some food connotation.

Time for Lunch!

Kathryn


----------



## pheelineerie

Passer à la casserole - est-ce que ça veut dire faire l'amour pour la première fois en particulier ?


----------



## tilt

pheelineerie said:


> Passer à la casserole - est-ce que ça veut dire faire l'amour pour la première fois en particulier ?


No, it just means having sex.


----------



## pheelineerie

Ok, so is this correct literally?

- At least with you I don't have to worry about having sex.


So basically she's saying she's happy she doesn't have to worry about being tempted to have sex[...]

I'm really struggling to see the meaning and the play on words...


----------



## Teafrog

I may be naïve here, but I was under the impression that "passer à la casserole" was the same as "passer l'arme à gauche" >> you "snuff it" or die? Has this expression changed sense lately, or what?

[...]


----------



## Kathryn Walton Ward

The context is a theater play that is a criticism of religion, political fanaticism and consummerism. 
The first dialog is a woman who is refering to her lover and another man ( a priest) both of whom she has had sex with. 

The meaning of the dialog is: 
Avec toi je n'ai pas peur de passer à la casserole": I'm not scared when I'm with you, that you're going to force me to have sex"

[...]

The play on words just stems from "passer à la casserole" and "bouffer"


----------



## Kathryn Walton Ward

Hello everyone!
[...]
Passer à la casserole has two meanings:
 a)being obliged to have sex 
b) being tortured until you talk

Happy you like the expressions!
Thanks for your help!

Kathryn


----------



## pheelineerie

Don't thank us yet, we haven't come up with anything! 

Well, 2 hours later, we're on the same page. (that explanation would have been very helpful at the beginning )

First attempt:
_"Well at least with you I don't have to worry about getting knocked up."_
_"No but there's a priest who should worry about getting knocked around."_

Sorry for sacrificing your food, but I don't think it's 100% necessary as long as there some relation between the two...

(still thinking)

Second attempt (lol):

_At least with you I don't have to worry about you jumping my bones._
_Yeah but there's a certain priest whose bones I'd like to break._

Number three!
_At least with you I don't have to worry about you having your way with me._
_No, but I sure wouldn't mind having it out with that priest._

_At least with you I don't have to worry about the birds and the bees._
_Yeah, well, there's one priest whose goose is cooked._

_At least with you I don't have to worry about getting laid._
_No, but there's one priest who should worry about getting laid out._

Mais tout ça c'est ce qu'on appelle tiré par les cheveux, je crois :/

Allez, un petit dernier:

_At least with you I don't have to worry about doing anything unholy._
_I just hope parricide (patricide?) isn't a deadly sin._


----------



## franglette

How about
_"Well at least with you I don't have to worry about getting laid."
"No but there's a priest who should worry about getting laid out."_

or possibly _"laid into"_


----------



## Kathryn Walton Ward

yes I do thank you! Number three seems splendid, the play on words isn't so fabulous that the author will cry over my dispensing of it!

Kathryn WW


----------



## Teafrog

Can we all vote?  

If so
1 - Pheel's No 3
2 - Pheel's No 5 (with franglette's "laid into")

Well done pheelineerie. That really creased me. J'étais plié en deux (or is it en 4 ?)


----------



## calembourde

Well, this is a very interesting thread, but it doesn't really enlighten me. I found this thread while trying to work out the meaning of this expression as used in an email I received from Eurostar. The subject is _Passez Londres à la casserole_ (does this really mean 'have sex with London'? ) The body of the email has a 'recipe' for _Londres à la sauce Nasty_, which I can also imagine sexual connotations for. 

Essentially it's advertising low-cost holidays in London but I don't really understand the wordplay. Is it sexual (why? Do the French find London sexy? ) or is there a more general meaning for this idiom?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Calembourde,

This ad is strange. Eurostar's advertising team doesn't stop to amaze me. 
They are playing with « passer à la casserole », you're right: London has the reputation in France of both her (she is a she for me!) unbrideled life (« A nous les petites anglaises ! ») and rebel attitude, and for her bad food... I guess this is an attempt of a mix of those two myths here...


----------



## calembourde

Thanks KaRiNe_Fr! The ad still doesn't really make sense to me but at least I know that it looks strange to francophones as well.

[...]


----------



## elsadevvv

bonjour , I also have trouble with the expression "passer a la casserole". I would like to translate it in English but in the sense "to die". Here is the context (an article):
"Aux EU d’Amérique, où pourtant la justice n’a jamais été tendre pour les réputés criminels—au risque de parfois passer un innocent à la casserole—la peine de mort vient d’être abolie à jamais. "
(this was in 1972 when the US momentarily abolished the death penalty).

[...]
Thanks !!


----------



## Kelly B

I can't think of a really comparable idiom, so I'll start with a literal version - _at the risk of sending an innocent to the electric chair.... 
_Not all states use the electric chair, but I think it's the one with the most graphic image.


----------



## elsadevvv

thanks, it helps. I would have liked to keep the "funny" aspect of the casserole expression because it is from le Canard Enchaine: keeping the tone of this newspaper is important I feel. But I can't think of any funny way to say that!


----------



## Kelly B

Looking back at pheelineerie's long post, maybe it's possible to use _his goose is cooked_.
_...at the risk of cooking an innocent's goose....

_But I'd really want to hear another anglophone opinion of that, as I'm afraid it sounds a little weird, maybe too obscure.


----------



## tilt

I found this in the WR dictionary:


> *faire son affaire à (meurtre)* v  do in


Would _...at the risk of doing an innoncent in... _make any sense?


----------



## Alexisse

Pheelineerie, you are amazing! I cannot believe you could come up with all these. I like 2, 3 and 5 best, I think.


----------



## poliphili

Hi all,

This is an old thread, but I figured I'd add my two cents.

I came to it after running into the expression "passer par la casserole" in Ubu Roi Act I, sc. 1 (1896) where it clearly means "to be killed". 

Voilà!

Cheers,
jk


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Hello. I've just been reading the thread on this expression.  Interesting reading but doesn't help me clear up my meaning.  This is from a soft porn-ish short story in which the heroine is indulging a fantasy of having her wicked way with an essentially passive young man.  She says:

Et ce que je veux, c’est le manger tout cru. Le passer intégralement à la casserole. Et il adore ! 
Okay, so does this just mean "What I want is to eat him alive, put him through the ringer" - or is it more an allusion to having sex?

Ideas please!


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Yes, it's definitely about _having sex_, not about laying him on a bed of vegetables!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Thanks, snarkhunter.  I should have been more specific.  I believe that "passer à la casserole" can also mean torture.  So this could figuratively mean literally having sex or it could mean figuratively "putting him through the ringer" - ie doing all sorts of things to him that will be like a kind of pleasurable torture.  At the moment the narrator is just talking about giving the man a blow job and she goes on to talk about that so she may not just mean having sex.  Don't know whether that's clear!!


----------



## snarkhunter

Basically, "passer à la casserole" involves _having a hard time_ (... at least for one of those involved !). This expression used to be meant for livestock in the first place!

So I'd say it's really about one "getting laid", not necessarily about additional _funny games_!


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. Dans ma région, le Nord de la France, on dit aussi passer à la gamelle.


----------



## Lotus bleu

" passer a la casserole" means to have  or be obliged to do something you do not really want to do . It is like a chicken ...it wants it or not...it will be eaten in the "casserole". The meaning can be sexual but not always.


----------



## edithpiaf123

Hello, 

See this is a very old thread but wanted to ask 
I heard in a film 'passer a la casserole' used for to sleep to the top does this expression mean that or would you need to add 'pour reussir' for example?


----------



## mehoul

Passer à la casserole signifie seulement avoir une relation sexuelle alors qu'on ne la souhaitait pas vraiment, ça peut être pour réussir mais effectivement il peut être nécessaire de le préciser.


----------



## joelooc

"Torturer" related to cooking is "cuisiner quelqu'un" to make him/her give informations, not "passer à la casserole"



*cuisiner* _vtr__familier_ (interroger) (_figurative, slang_)grill⇒, pump⇒ _vtr_  question⇒, interrogate⇒ _vtr_ Les inspecteurs ont cuisiné le suspect pour obtenir des réponses. The police inspectors grilled the suspect in order to get answers.

Note that members of the force suspected of irregular behaviour may also be "grilled" by police officers of the IGPN kindly nicknamed "boeuf carottes"for their skills for marathon questioning sessions


----------



## Topsie

edithpiaf123 said:


> ...'passer a la casserole' used for to sleep to the top ...


That's _*promotion canapé*_ 
_*Passer à la casserole*_ isn't quite the same thing.


----------



## mehoul

On peut par exemple imaginer une actrice dire : pour obtenir ce rôle j'ai dû passer à la casserole. Pour moi cette expression peut convenir dans le sens de "sleep to the top". Mais elle a un sens plus large.


----------

